# Livery needed Culcheth/Croft/Glazebury/Glazebrook. Full/DIY



## Jambarissa (20 December 2014)

Hi, I'm in need of livery in the Culcheth/Croft/Glazebrook/Glazebury areas.

 I know there are loads of yards but had bad experiences when I first moved here having to move several times so it would be really, really helpful if someone could suggest yards that really meet my needs. I really like my current yard and have been on there for more than 10 years but owner has decided to go 100% DIY and I need occasional help. 

I have 2 15hh horses (mare 8 and gelding 14) who are not ridden (ex-rescues and I can't bare to pass them on but can't ride at the mo). Both are very well behaved, no hassle at all but gelding does kick door if his breakfast is late. 

I need guaranteed year round turnout, preferably DIY with an option to pay for additional services but would consider part/full. 

All weather school and access to some sort of off-road riding would be a definite bonus, I do intend to ride again one day! 

Obviously a friendly yard is nice but I can generally manage with anyone as long as it doesn't affect my horses. I do parelli so I guess I need a parelli-tolerant yard owner. 

If anyone can point me in the right direction I'd be really grateful. 

Thanks.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (21 December 2014)

I know somewhere in croft that has all this (apart from off road riding - hard to find in that area) but it'd only be a short term solution cos owner is moving at some point next year but you'd get at least 2 months if not a lot more. Depends how desperate you are I guess.


----------



## Jambarissa (21 December 2014)

Thanks for your reply Poppy. I'm just about managing at the moment by relying on favours. I'm hoping to identify somewhere that would suit me and get on a waiting list if necessary, so not needing to move immediately.


----------



## Sunshine (5 January 2015)

Would the yard owner allow you to have a mobile groom cover your extra duties?


----------



## Jambarissa (13 January 2015)

Sunshine said:



			Would the yard owner allow you to have a mobile groom cover your extra duties?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I did try advertising locally but generally got girls who were interested in horses with no experience.  or those who hoped to ride. Do you know whether there's anywhere to get those people?


----------



## LAURAWARD (11 June 2015)

There is one on mill house lane (I think that's what it is called) just through croft. By the M62 M6 junction. You turn down past the horseshoe pub in croft and follow the road down


----------

